# Use beetel 450TC1 adsl modem as only a wifi router



## krazineurons (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Friends,
I'm in a big need and so am resolving to ask the experts. I have a beetel 450TC1 (*www.pcwintech.com/screenshots-be ... l-firmware) on which my airtel broadband is configured. Now i have shifted to beam cable, which provided me only with a lan cable thru which i am able to connect. What i want to do now is to use the wireless modem by airtel (beetel 450TC1) and use it's wifi capibilities to make my beam connection available via wifi. I don't know how to turn off ADSL on the modem and configure it the right way. Anyone has done it, any idea?
Thanks a lot in advance.
Anirudh


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

It would actually depend upon whether your router supports DHCP relay and allows you to use only the "wifi + switch" part. I really don't think that Airtel's ADSL + Wifi routers provide such options.

If you had a Linksys or a D-link ADSL + Wifi router, you would have still had a chance.

The "easy" and also the "real-world" solution would be just buy a standard Wifi router imho.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 28, 2010)

450TCI does support DHCP relay...

I think you can do this..


----------



## sunil2singh (Oct 6, 2010)

i am also looking for same solution.if you know how to configure it then please share the solution with us.
Thanx


----------



## abc2009xyz (Jun 12, 2011)

hi i done it i am connected three systems one is desktop, which is connected to internet using mobile dialup, and 2 laptops using wifi. I am define a ip to desktop and this ip used as gateway in laptops systems shows connected but a problem is in this system i can access only google server using google ip and if this ip put in proxy address in internet explorer then only google opening using url.

Question is how can i access all sites on laptops and what settings are i missed? please help me.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry for bumping into an  old thread even I'm looking for something like this.


----------

